# Hitzeprobleme mit HP Pavillon dv5 1032eg



## BK_90 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein HP Pavillon dv5 1032eg (Intel P7350, Nvidia 9600M-GT 512MB).

Also im normalen Officebetrieb steigen die Temps laut Coretemp und Evga Precision auf CPU 58°C und Graka 73°, was ich schon für reltiv hoch empfinde, da meine tastatur ziemlich heiß wird.

Wenn ich nun Race Driver Grid spiele, steigt die GPU-Temp in kürzester Zeit auf über 100°C und das Notebook stürzt ab.

Nun meine Frage: Sind die Temps akzeptabel oder zu hoch?

Wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Grüße BK_90


----------



## crass (14. Juni 2009)

im game eigtl. zu hoch, vll ma reinigen und wärmleitpaste erneuern..


Greetz


----------



## BK_90 (14. Juni 2009)

Wie soll das bei einem Notebook gehen? Kenn mich da nich so aus. Aber würds eh nicht machen, da ich noch Garantie habe. Sonst noch Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2009)

die 9600m is bekannt dafür, dass die sehr heiß werden kann. war es denn so, dass es früher nicht passiert is mit dem absturz? dann könnte inzwischen auch zuviel staub usw. in der kühlung sein - da kannst du auf LEICHTER stufe mit nem staubsauger mal da saugen, wo bei dem notebook die warme luft RAUSkommt.

desweiteren sollte das notebook "unten" genug luft haben, und auch ein notebookkühler aus metall kann helfen, also ne art plattform, wo das gerät dann auch wirklich draufsteht, da sind idR dann noch 2-3 lüfter, die zusätzlich von unten luft ranbringen.


ansonsten is das aber ein fall für den HPservice. vlt. is die wärmepaste ja auch eingetrocknet.


----------



## BK_90 (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab schon so einen Zusatzlüfter, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass man für Office so ein Teil braucht. Werd das mit dem Staubsauger mal probieren.

HPservice weiß nicht? Ich musste bei denen schon über einen Monat auf ein Ersatnetzteil warten.
Hat da jemand noch Erfahrungen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2009)

50-55grad unter office ist kein problem, das problem hast du ja "nur" beim gamen.

und wenn du nicht selber das gehäuse öffnen willst oder ne werkstatt dafür bezahlst, bleibt dir wohl nix anderes übrig, als es "offiziell" zu reklamieren. du könntest gff. die graka untertakten, aber das is ja keine lösung, man würd ja auch nicht bei nem BWM, der ab 120 ruckelt wie hund, sagen "fahren sie halt langsamer"


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

rofl der vergleich mitm bmw is gut.
staub mal entfernen hilft oft wunder


----------



## tnt-shg (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus. Ich habe zwar eigentlich kein Hitzeproblem, allerdings spinnt mein Lüfter seit kurzem ein wenig rum, da er macnhmal enorm laut wird,als würde er locker sitzen. Jetzt bin ich aber anscheinend zu doof, das Gehäuse von meinem HP Pavilion DV5 1140eg zu öffnen. Kennt sich zufälligerweise jemand mit dem Modell aus und kann mir helfen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Gerät noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit ist, würde ich dir empfehlen, es einzuschicken.

Eventuell wird da etwas kaputt sein, was du selber nicht reparieren kannst und wenn du es DANN zu HP schickst, lehnen sie es ab weil du am Gerät dran warst.


----------



## tnt-shg (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte noch knappin der Garantiezeit drinsein, ja. Aber wenn da wirklich nur eine Schraube locker ist,ist mein Laptop für zwei Wochen weg, wegen so einer Kleinigkeit. Und es ist kein Siegel oä. auf dem Gehäuse, außerdem ist es mWn. kein Garantieverlust, wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet. Ich bin üblicherweise auch nicht ganz unerfahren im schrauben an PCs, aber bei diesem Model raffe ich wirklich nicht, wie ich an den Lüfter unddie CPU komme...
Wenn also einer noch n Tipp hat...

MfG,
TNT


----------



## tnt-shg (19. Oktober 2009)

OK, sich erledigt. Hab auf der Homepage von HP die Anleitung gefunden. Man, einzelne Komponenten sind jawirklich toll erreichabr, aber für das Board und die CPU muss man echt das gesamte Teil auseinandernehmen 

Falls jemand ähnliche Probleme haben sollte, der Link zur Anleitung:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01550108.pdf


----------



## dfb4abd (5. November 2009)

*Hitzeprobleme mit HP Pavillon dv5 1125nf*

Moin Leute,ich brauche auch mal Hilfe.

Mein Laptop ueberhitzt auch staendig und faehrt dann einfach runter. Besteht nicht die Moeglichkeit ein anderes Kuehlsystem zu installieren, um das Problem ein fuer alle mal loszuwerden?

Entweder ein starkerer kuehler, oder eine wasserkuehlung?

kann da jemand ein produkt empfehlen. ich nutze den rechner nur zum arbeiten, also keine games.

ab und zu bearbeite ich mal ein video, aber ansonsten ist das ein reiner laptop um online zu gehen und musik zu hoeren.
das ding wird RICHTIG heiss.

ich benutze den laptop weder auf dem bett, noch auf sonst einer luefterabdichtenden unterlage. ich kippe den laptop sodass die luefter spielraum haben, aber es nutzt nichts. 

das ist mein 2ter HP und mit sicherheit der letzte. mein dell laptop macht nicht so fachsen.

und so staubsauger geschichten finde ich ehrlich gesagt ********,

vielen dank fuer eure unterstuetzung...
gruss


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. November 2009)

Wenn das Gerät noch innerhalb der Garantie oder Gewährleistungszeit ist, schicks ein.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, besorg dir Druckluftspay und puste alle Öffnungen kräftig durch (Gerät ausschalten dabei !). Wasserkühlungen oder andere Kühlungen gibts für Notebooks nicht und diese Gestelle mit externen Lüftern, auf die man das Notebook stellen kann, bringen da auch nichts mehr.


----------



## (luke (10. April 2010)

tnt-shg schrieb:


> OK, sich erledigt. Hab auf der Homepage von HP die Anleitung gefunden. Man, einzelne Komponenten sind jawirklich toll erreichabr, aber für das Board und die CPU muss man echt das gesamte Teil auseinandernehmen
> 
> Falls jemand ähnliche Probleme haben sollte, der Link zur Anleitung:
> 
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01550108.pdf




Hallo tnt-shg
Wahnsinn, genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch mit meinem dv5 1140 eg !!! Wird nich heisser aber manchmal wird der Lüfter total laut als wenn was locker is oder so! Die Anleitung hab ich schonmal in nem anderem Forum gefunden! Aber 1. hat mich gewundert das mein Modell dort nicht direkt aufgeführt wird (Prozessor!)! 2. Würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren was denn nu der Grund für die Zeitweilige Lärmbelästigung war!!!??? Beziehungsweise wie sah denn deine Lösung aus?



Grüsse (luke


----------

